# ILR for child over 18 pls help!!!



## fog4me (Oct 31, 2012)

Hello I am new member, I am posting on behalf of a friend. She needs to apply for ILR soon. Her problem is when she got her spouse visa, she brought her child with her. She was 17 and applied as a child dependant. Now she is 19, can she applies for ILR along with her mother? What form they should use? any help will be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

fog4me said:


> Hello I am new member, I am posting on behalf of a friend. She needs to apply for ILR soon. Her problem is when she got her spouse visa, she brought her child with her. She was 17 and applied as a child dependant. Now she is 19, can she applies for ILR along with her mother? What form they should use? any help will be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


She cannot be included in her mother's ILR application - SET(M) form. But after gaining her ILR status, her daughter can apply on SET(F) as her parent is settled. It's on an exceptional/compassionate basis and outcome is uncertain. She may have to demonstrate her financially dependent status (e.g. as a dependent student). Or else she will have to qualify for settlement in her own right.


----------



## fog4me (Oct 31, 2012)

Joppa said:


> She cannot be included in her mother's ILR application - SET(M) form. But after gaining her ILR status, her daughter can apply on SET(F) as her parent is settled.


Thank you Joppa for your reply. Did you mean that I have to apply and have my ILR
issued, than she can apply. Or we can apply at the same time. Since we had our FLR on the same date, I worry her FLR visa will be expired when I have my ILR.



Joppa said:


> It's on an exceptional/compassionate basis and outcome is uncertain. She may have to demonstrate her financially dependent status (e.g. as a dependent student). Or else she will have to qualify for settlement in her own right.


Do you have any link regarding this for me to learn?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

She can apply at the same time, in which case it will be kept on file until her mother's ILR application is granted.
The exceptional grounds are listed in the immigration rules:
UK Border Agency | Parents, grandparents and other dependent relatives and SET(F) form and guidance on UK Border Agency | Completing application form SET(F)


----------



## kiara139 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hello. Right now, i am also in the same position as your daughter. Hopefully, your daughter should have got ILR by now. Actually, i am 18 now currently in UK with my whole family. Atm, we are dependant on our father who is holding british passport now but he had ILR when we( mom, sis and me) got our visa. Our visa is expiring this feb and we are in the process of making our application. I am afraid will i be able to get ILR coz i am 18 and have a job though i am completely dependant upon my father. Is it SET (F) for me, right? What about the fee if its by post? It's written £991 on the form but on the ukba website its also given £1850. Also, as my mom and sis are also applying for ILR, my dad is sending his british passport for them and they are making an joint app but i am making separately. So i also need his passport. So he is gonna send his previous(GREEN) passport, one with ILR for me. Is that ok? & our rented house, utility bills are on my mom and dad's name but i am sending that as well. Thanks.


----------

